# Acaia Brewed Coffee Scales



## Glenn

As I'm typing this I'm enjoying a Chemex of Bolivia Nueva Llusta from Small Batch Coffee Company, brewed in my 3 cup Chemex using an Acaia Coffee Scale.

The entire process, from weighing the beans, to measuring out the water and then the brewing process was done using my iPhone and the Acaia scales - using the Acaia app (also available for Android)

With a Bluetooth connection between phone and scale you have total control including Tare function from the app itself.

I setup my preferred brew profile with pour time, bloom time and then controlled pour time.

Following the scrolling time bar allows you to gauge how much water to pour and when (for repeatable brews).

After grinding the beans adding them to my pre-wetted Chemex filter paper, and swiping the Acaia app to select Chemex as my brewing method, I Tare'd the scale and started to brew.

Both weight and time is displayed on the app, so it is easy to measure out the amount of water to wet the grinds, then see how long to wait whilst the bloom forms, before continuing with the pour until all the water was gone.

After 2min30sec my brew was complete and I could then store this as a brew to share if I wished.

I'm off to prepare another shortly as the last brew was quite enjoyable.

To find out more about the Acaia scale click here


----------



## Mrboots2u

They look good , that is something that I'd be interested in as a group buy .

would you be interested in approaching to see if possible glen ?


----------



## Glenn

Dialogue has already started. I think this would be a great Group Buy item. Will update shortly.


----------



## Daren

How are your video productions skills Glenn? I'd love to a quick clip of these in action.


----------



## drude

Depending on price I'd be interested too.


----------



## Mrboots2u

drude said:


> Depending on price I'd be interested too.


120 dollars is a both £80 the taxes etc ....

lets see if Glenn can work his magic .


----------



## Glenn

Here's a video explaining the scale


----------



## kikapu

Think these things look awesome but I am not sure I really want that much technology for making coffee simple scales and timer is fine.

Having said that I still want one!!


----------



## Daren

Glenn said:


> Here's a video explaining the scale


Glenn - you look different to how I remember you









Cheers for the link.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Glenn said:


> Dialogue has already started. I think this would be a great Group Buy item. Will update shortly.


Yep, up for that Glenn.


----------



## charris

Same here! I am not sure how it will work with the shipping to Cyprus though...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> Glenn - you look different to how I remember you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for the link.


It's all that cycling!


----------



## LeeR

Nooo, not something else for me to spend money on









Can I be added to the list if a group buy goes ahead.

Lee


----------



## Jaspers

Are these scales available yet?


----------



## Glenn

Currently only available via pre-order.

I will be placing some details into the Group Buy subforum later tonight


----------



## CallumT

Intriguing, ready to get involved with these


----------



## Xpenno

Interested for sure, thanks for the links Glenn.


----------



## Nod

Hi

I'm interested in these as well please

Thanks


----------



## oop north

I might be interested...


----------



## coffeechap

I am up for this


----------



## Mrboots2u

Price dependant I'm interested


----------



## CallumT

129 USD so call it 100£ after HMRC have had a quick look in your wallet haha.

Group buy?

EDIT; Yea Im cool for a group buy price dependent, there alot better than the harios which are pitched to retail at £60 odd


----------



## 4515

I'd be interested in a group buy too


----------



## 4515

Will this one progress ? Wondering if I should wait or order from the web site


----------



## froggystyle

Shame its not available on Windows phone.


----------



## CallumT

I've ordered a set, no idea when they'll arrive hopefully soon


----------



## Glenn

I have some details going up on the group buy next week once I understand potential customs charges and uk shipping.


----------



## 4515

Thanks Glenn

13 char


----------



## Xpenno

Glenn said:


> I have some details going up on the group buy next week once I understand potential customs charges and uk shipping.


Good luck with that!

Looking forward to hearing about the group buy though.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Sounds good Glenn. Looking forward to see what the deal works out as


----------

